# how about regional symposium?



## thekuntawman (Jul 2, 2003)

this is a message i sent to docB, and he wanted to see what everybody thinks about it. you know how some fraternity have local meetings, then they get together once a year? in a different city each year? some people can make this one or that one, but it can help people go to the one closest to them. anyway, its just an idea i had.

mustafa gatdula

>From: "thekuntawman" 
>To: escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com 
>Subject: symposium idea 
>Date: Mon, 16 Jun 2003 06:05:26 -0400 
> 
>This is a message from thekuntawman at MartialTalk.Com ( http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/index.php ). The MartialTalk.Com owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email. 
> 
>To email thekuntawman, you can use this online form: 
>http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?action=mailform&userid=203 
> 
>OR, by email: 
>mailto:thekuntawman@yahoo.com 
> 
>This is the message: 
> 
>docB, 
>have you considered to have one of those symposiums on the west coast also? for the people who cant go out to new york? 
> 
>how about 4 or 5 small ones by a different region, and then have one big one for everyone, that moves from city to city each year? each region can have a different host (school owner) each time, to give everyone a chance to share the expenses of promoting the symposium? 
> 
>just some thought i had. 
> 
>peace and blessings 
>mustafa 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protect your PC


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 2, 2003)

I think that Dr. Barbers idea was to have someone else take the torch for a symposium next year, possibly a west coast person. Then someone else the following year, etc. etc.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 2, 2003)

Let's see how this one goes before we talk about another one.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't think a Symposium for the west coast would be a bad idea if the first one comes off well.  I think it will come off well, by the way.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *this is a message i sent to docB, and he wanted to see what everybody thinks about it. you know how some fraternity have local meetings, then they get together once a year? in a different city each year? some people can make this one or that one, but it can help people go to the one closest to them. anyway, its just an idea i had.
> 
> mustafa gatdula
> ...



I responded by saying that it is good idea, go for it.
I will not be doing another Symposium, but I will teach at one if invited.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *I responded by saying that it is good idea, go for it.
> I will not be doing another Symposium, but I will teach at one if invited.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D. *



Translation: I want to still have hair.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Translation: I want to still have hair.  *



Actually the correct translation is:

I really never intended to do more than once.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

